# Found a 200 from a show



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Not Bad...but cant see it to good










I just pos these pics to keep U guyz up on the competiton out there...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks great! Super clean as well :thumbup:.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

not really a fan of extreme kit but it looks clean
i give mad props to the owner


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

LOOK CLOSE! What the hell is painted on the hood?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

The Gimp said:


> *LOOK CLOSE! What the hell is painted on the hood? *


 Oh man ... didn't even notice that. Something's definately airbrushed on the hood... don't know what it is though .


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ah man didnt notice the hood either ....he killed it....


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i wish my black paint was that glossy


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

I give it two:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Or better yet two bling blings!! Looks sweet


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

first thing i noticed were the wheels

BECAUSE THEYRE EXACTLY LIKE MINE!! 

the car looks clean but i know if the glare wasnt there,the car wouldnt look as hot with the painting on the hood


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Nice, looks kinda like a G20 with that grill. The lighting does make it look better, I wish I could find a spot that makes my car shine like that...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That is one SHINY paint job. I wish my paint looked like that. 

dsigns (or anyone else): if you like that grille, Liuspeed sells them. Click the Orange link in my Sig.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*he is a SHE...*



MP2050 said:


> *Ah man didnt notice the hood either ....he killed it.... *


HEHE wow what a surprise....
The driver of that car belongs to a past friend of mine in Orlando. The last time I saw her all she had was those rims. Now she got all kinds of cosmetics upgrades as you can see, including the new paint. Original color was black, the current color looks a lot better. I don't know if she's messed with her engine yet.

By the way, I don't quite remember how it looks like but its a pic of a chick that is airbrushed on the hood.


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

i hate the projectors and the grill and YES, i know, i'm probably the only one.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mirage said:


> *i hate the projectors and the grill and YES, i know, i'm probably the only one. *


 nea, I don't like them either, that's why I got these :


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like the airbrush that Tom Green did on his parents car 


Not bad work, but not my style.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice....
As far as the shiny paint job....try Mothers wax finishing products and you can get yours that shiny. I jsut did mine this weekend and my horrible paint look 10X better now...
I know that is what most of the pros use in car shows.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Are we sure that isn't a roof reflection?

Seth


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *dsigns (or anyone else): if you like that grille, Liuspeed sells them. Click the Orange link in my Sig. *


Well considering I own a G20, I dont think I need the grille, still nice tho...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, LOL


----------

